# ipf: command not found



## xwwu (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear friend:

I want to set up ipf in my server according to handbook. The portion of rc.conf is


```
gateway_enable="YES"
ipfilter_enable="YES"
ipfilter_rules="/etc/ipf.rules"
ipmon_enable="YES"
ipmon_flags="-Ds"
ipnat_enable="YES"
ipnat_rules="/etc/ipnat.rules"
```

but after reboot, when I type *ipf*:


```
ipf: Command not found.
```

Need help. Thank!


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

You may also want to consider moving to PF instead of IPF.  PF is under active development on OpenBSD and synced fairly regularly to FreeBSD.  IPF is pretty much abandonware on FreeBSD these days.


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 11, 2012)

ipf is included in the base system. It's in the 7.x 8.x and 9.x releases. You have to be logged in as root because only admin user group has authority to do firewall commands. Getting command not found means you have a bad install or your logged in with non-admin account.


----------

